# Young dog obsessed with licking other dogs privates



## Joah (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a 6 month old part Brittany male dog. He is very social with all people and other dogs, too much because he'll run to any stranger who calls him or impulsively cross a road to greet another dog or child. I'm getting frustrated because he doesn't learn with reprimands because either doesn't recognise what he's doing wrong or just acts impulsively against my wishes, for example when eating things off the ground out of home (including excrements) which I discourage him repeatedly and vehemently but he'll do it again any chance he gets.
He is a little too obsessed with sniffing and peeing on posts and greeting other dogs. But the thing that puts me really off and I'm getting highly frustrated with, is that he barely takes notice of female dogs but when meeting a male dog and past the initial nose recognition when they transition to smelling the other's private parts, all dogs do just that but he will keep on smelling really close and persistant, begin drooling and go on to licking until either I or the other dog interrupt this behaviour.
The ridiculous part is that I raise my voice or nag him when these behaviours happen and he doesn't get the clues.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

He's just a pup and everything excites them . Have you tried training classes? I found using positive reinforcement and a long line worked with my JRT to train him not to run up and jump up at people at the park.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Dogs sniff each other’s genitalia, similar to sniffing each other’s backsides. They also lick things to gather the scent, so what your dog is doing is entirely natural. He is a young pup and he’s learning about the dogs he meets - it seems natural to me that he’ll take his time. It’s all so new! He’s lucky that the dogs he meets are patient and relaxed about him - so should you be. If you don’t like him doing it, keep him on the lead and don’t let him near other dogs, but you may make him nervous of other dogs if is not allowed to meet any. Is he neutered? If not, he will sniff and pee on posts (he will probably still do it if/when he us neutered) - he is scenting his territory, leaving his calling card and scenting where other dogs have been previously. Again, this is all perfectly natural. Don’t get frustrated with him; it will not help.
He doesn’t act impulsively against your wishes - why would he just act against your wishes? Realistically, he probably doesn’t understand what you want - simply ‘reprimanding’ him will achieve nothing. How, exactly, are you reprimanding him? You need to show what you want him to do and praise him when he does it. Telling him ‘no’, for example will mean nothing to him, because he has no concept of ‘no’. You say you “discourage him repeatedly and vehemently”. What do you mean by that? How do you ‘discourage’ him? Punishing him for doing things he thinks are perfectly natural will only confuse him and may make him very nervous.
Finally, if he runs to any stranger who calls him (how/why are they calling him?), keep him on the lead in public places, unless/until you can train him to focus on you and you can control him better.
You have a 6 month old puppy - he is VERY young. You would not expect a toddler to behave perfectly. Similarly, you cannot expect a 6 month old puppy to behave perfectly at that age; he wants to explore this wonderful, new world and have fun; you cannot expect him to automatically understand what you want. Raid8ng your voice will not work if he simply doesn’t 7ndersrand what he’s supposed to do. You need to train him - it takes time and patience and you need to be kind and considerate, otherwise you’ll get nowhere. The best thing, I suggest, would be for you to take him to training classes where you will both be able to learn how to train him to be a well-behaved dog.


----------



## Joah (Dec 24, 2018)

I appreciate all knowledge from anyone. Condescending off topic talk doesn't help. I've had dogs all my life and I can recognise unusual and excessive behaviour. An obsession with licking other (only male) dogs' genitals while drooling in excitement is not normal behaviour for any aged dog.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Not condescending. There was nothing in your original post that suggested you’ve haddigs all your life. No worries, I’ll leave you to it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Joah said:


> I appreciate all knowledge from anyone. Condescending off topic talk doesn't help. I've had dogs all my life .


Really? Its hard to tell from your post 



> The ridiculous part is that I raise my voice or nag him when these behaviours happen and he doesn't get the clues.


The above isn't dog training .


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I have a purebred Brittany (bitch) 

Are you a re-join on this forum? I ask because a few months ago, someone else with a part brittany was on here and i can't remember their username but i was hoping they would stick around as there only seems to be me with a brittany. Nice to have some company!

What other breed/s are in your dog?

Why are strangers calling your dog? How very odd!! This is not an experience i can relate to as i have never had any stranger try to call my dogs away from me.

As I'm sure you know, brittanies are VERY soft natured dogs and harsh words will set you back weeks, if not months, in your training programme. They are very biddable but also headstrong hunting dogs. My brittany is really not fussed to meet other dogs, her primary interest is birds.

If the behaviours you mention are frustrating you so much, i would give yourself a break and start training your dog well away from parks full of dogs and people. Get yourself out in the country where it's more sparsely populated, away from roads. Your pup will love all the new scents and you can get some training done in peace. At 6 months, if your dog is going to have a hunting drive, it won't be in full swing yet so you should be quite safe playing hide and seek in the woods and getting your pup started on some early hunting games.

Brittanies are such exciting dogs, great fun and absolutely love to be engaged with fun activities when you're out and about. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Joah (Dec 24, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Welcome to the forum! I have a purebred Brittany (bitch)
> 
> Are you a re-join on this forum? I ask because a few months ago, someone else with a part brittany was on here and i can't remember their username but i was hoping they would stick around as there only seems to be me with a brittany. Nice to have some company!
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing your experience. No, I'm a first time on here, not usually on forums but was looking for answers to this odd behaviour. I'm in a small town and it's common that people interact with your dog. I have no issues with him being very social and unaware of dangers. But if he's rebuked on occasions he eats off the ground or persists to smell and lick other dog's genitals, and won't restrain himself from doing so, then I don't know what training would work. I don't know what other breeds are in the dog, he's dad is a Brittany and mom is unknown mix medium sized curly white hair looking somewhat like a Portuguese waterdog.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

'I don't know what training would work'.

The point is that there are people on here that do know what training would work, if you're prepared to take advice.

Nobody trains with 'reprimands' any more simply because, as you have already proved to yourself, it doesn't work.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the OP would be better off having a one to one trainer hopefully using positive reinforcement . he would have someone to explain it to him in full and about timings of reward etc and dog body language etc.


----------

